# Rate Alain Delon



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Madness (Dec 10, 2018)

I see some similarities between our faces. 6 psl


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 10, 2018)

are you virgin admin? (btw)


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2018)

inder bajwa mogs him


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

Tony said:


> inder bajwa mogs him


Only sane person here


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

Madness said:


> I see some similarities between our faces. 6 psl


Definitely more than 6 imo. Guy looks so aesthetic.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> are you virgin admin? (btw)


You mean Sergeant?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 10, 2018)

about 7psl imo


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 10, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> You mean Sergeant?



no i mean you my m8


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> no i mean you my m8


I've fucked many hookers, 40 to be exact but no civilian girl so far. I hope that's gonna change soon.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 10, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> I've fucked many hookers, 40 to be exact but no civilian girl so far. I hope that's gonna change soon.



lol best sex is when shes hot she loves u and you cum together


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> lol best sex is when shes hot she loves u and you cum together


She's hot and cums together conditions have been satisfied.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 10, 2018)

objecitvely about 10 pls


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 10, 2018)

6.5-6.75/10


----------



## oldcell (Dec 10, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 6.5-6.75/10











Agreed, but i would say 6/10. U are extreme legit rater


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 10, 2018)

oldcell said:


> View attachment 7767
> View attachment 7768
> 
> 
> Agreed, but i would say 6/10. U are extreme legit rater



My rating was based on the third picture because that's the best looking picture. Is that the same person in the GIF? He looks so much better in the GIF, like a proper 7/10. But anyways, I agree with the 6/10s for the first two pictures. That was going to be my initial rating.


----------



## SuperCheatBros (Dec 10, 2018)

11gaijin said:


>


7/10. Blue eyes will help, but might look better with brown...?


----------



## oldcell (Dec 10, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> My rating was based on the third picture because that's the best looking picture. Is that the same person in the GIF? He looks so much better in the GIF, like a proper 7/10. But anyways, I agree with the 6/10s for the first two pictures. That was going to be my initial rating.



Yeah its him. 
Btw if u think thats 7 u need to get your eyes checked. 
Easy 9 maybe even more, facial hamrony is best of all time arguably


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 10, 2018)

oldcell said:


> Yeah its him.
> Btw if u think thats 7 u need to get your eyes checked.
> Easy 9 maybe even more, facial hamrony is best of all time arguably



I am a strict rater, I don't expect you to agree with me all the time. Francisco Lachowski is also a 7 to me.


----------



## dogtown (Dec 10, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am a strict rater, I don't expect you to agree with me all the time. Francisco Lachowski is also a 7 to me.



Who is a 8/10 or 9/10 In your opinion


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 10, 2018)

dogtown said:


> Who is a 8/10 or 9/10 In your opinion






(I picked this .GIF because of the fitting line. But also because young Tom Welling is one of the very few people I consider to be at least 8/10)


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 10, 2018)

6/10

Hairline is a bit high, jawline not square enough and long mid-face


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 10, 2018)

You lot are fucking retarded, Delon is 8+


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 10, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> You lot are fucking retarded, Delon is 8+


TBH, I don't understand how people are rating him 6. The guy looks too good. In motion he's a god. I'd definitely give him 8


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 10, 2018)

Dark classicly handsome preetyboy with soulful blue eyes. 

Normal people would consider this guy a 10


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 10, 2018)

His eye area is similar to mine, which means they're relatively good looking but there is a slight dark circle/eye bag problem. Decent jaw and mouth, nose is not too big, and his skull shape is pretty much perfect.

I'd say 8/10


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 10, 2018)

LMAO @ people underrating literally the poster child of harmony

PSL 6.5-7


----------



## Nibba (Dec 10, 2018)

In motion he is psl 7


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 10, 2018)

PSL 8 he looks like legit Chad


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Dec 10, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> You lot are fucking retarded, Delon is 8+



Exactly. The PSL rating system is horribly flawed since it doesn't measure harmony at all.

The people rating him a 6 are probably like:

Upper eyelid exposure? -1

Jawline isn't wide enough -1

Chin isn't square enough -1

No caveman browridge -1

That's exactly how a lot of these guys rate lmao


----------



## DrTony (Dec 10, 2018)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Exactly. The PSL rating system is horribly flawed since it doesn't measure harmony at all.
> 
> The people rating him a 6 are probably like:
> 
> ...



Failing to account for overall harmony and how individual features synergize, something btw your brain does in a split of a second subconsciously, is beyond retarded as this is the essence of beauty. Analyzing individual features like this is the hallmark of an autistic basement dweller. Your brain is amazing at analyzing hundreds of complex vectorial relationships between landmark features in a face to gauge attractiveness, this only breaks down when you forcefully inhibit it by focusing on individual features without taking the whole into account (which happens naturally and automatically). In fact even the most complex machine learning algorithms are subpar at this task.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 10, 2018)

6.5


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> TBH, I don't understand how people are rating him 6. The guy looks too good. In motion he's a god. I'd definitely give him 8


Idk I’m starting to think that people here are more retarded than on Lookism, at least you’d get some consistency there, here they are rating Delon 6/10 but also giving 6/10 ratings to members who posted their pics and are obviously worse looking.

Needless to say that male on male rating is close to jack shit, doesn’t even matter, what matters is how wet you can make that pussy.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 11, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Idk I’m starting to think that people here are more retarded than on Lookism, at least you’d get some consistency there, here they are rating Delon 6/10 but also giving 6/10 ratings to members who posted their pics and are obviously worse looking.
> 
> Needless to say that male on male rating is close to jack shit, doesn’t even matter, what matters is how wet you can make that pussy.


True, people have been rated 6 over here and Delon also gets rated 6 lmao. The reason, I am sure is that Delon doesn't have unnatural looking jaws or perfect hunter eyes. A guy like Delon would be extremely popular among women.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 11, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> True, people have been rated 6 over here and Delon also gets rated 6 lmao. The reason, I am sure is that Delon doesn't have unnatural looking jaws or perfect hunter eyes. A guy like Delon would be extremely popular among women.


Well I’ve been stressing about that stuff before but cba to keep saying it cause people are retarded and they just masturbate at the thought of having 2 meters of wide jaw and some other retarded individual features, but above all is - H-A-R-M-O-N-Y


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 11, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Well I’ve been stressing about that stuff before but cba to keep saying it cause people are retarded and they just masturbate at the thought of having 2 meters of wide jaw and some other retarded individual features, but above all is - H-A-R-M-O-N-Y


Yep. Autistic ratings tbh. Also pretty sure some people here think they are as good looking as delon, which is peak delusion and autism imo.


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 8, 2021)

oldcell said:


> Yeah its him.
> Btw if u think thats 7 u need to get your eyes checked.
> Easy 9 maybe even more, facial hamrony is best of all time arguably


This


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 9, 2022)

6/10

@subhuman incel


----------



## subhuman incel (Jan 9, 2022)

OldVirgin said:


> 6/10
> 
> @subhuman incel


7


----------



## Deleted member 16934 (Jan 10, 2022)

People are still making the same threads, rating delon, chico, gandy JFL. this forum is a joke.


----------



## Deleted member 16036 (Jan 10, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 6.5-6.75/10


og rater


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

Truecel


----------



## Biiyo03 (Jan 10, 2022)

Chad cuz 5’9


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 10, 2022)

jason50rz said:


> og rater


*Finally someone who isn't retarded on here 
I shall take you under my wing my based graycel*


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 10, 2022)

4.5 psl. No hollow cheeks. Too much UEE.. Shit eyebrows.. BAD collagen. Its over.


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 10, 2022)

also bad lips.


----------

